# Laube Mammoth combs, opinions?



## Tsukilili (Jun 24, 2010)

So the grooming expo is coming up in a few monthes, and I'm starting to work on my shopping list. 
I noticed the laube mammoth combs a few monthes ago, and they've stuck with me for awhile. But when trying to find a review/opinion on them and how other groomers feel about them (i.e.- is it worth the cost? How do they handle compared to the standard comb attachments? Do they feel bulky? Do you just need to get used to handling them? you get the idea) I've hit a wall.
Has anyone used/owns the mammoth combs, and what do you think of them?
Granted all the dogs I do usually end up with their hair being cut at the longest with a C comb, and anything longer is just a trim up; but it would be nice to have these for "just in case" if they get positive response.
So.... anyone have these, and what do you think of them? And if not, could you direct me towards a better site to ask this question on?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never used those before...probably wouldn't either...

I use Wahl stainless steel snap ons, if I use a snap on at all...anything longer than the longest comb in that set is a scissor cut. Although there is always scissoring involved with the snap ons too.


----------

